# My personal thoughts on the state of KF



## The Last Stand (Dec 4, 2020)

I'll keep this rant as short and sweet as I can.

If you probably haven't heard: Section 230 is looking to be repealed by President Trump because of "Big Tech" regulation with the Internet and his Twitter. I won't get into the details of such, you can go to the corresponding thread for that.






						Regarding the apparent and imminent repeal of Section 230 of the Communications Decency Act and the future of this website.
					

President Donald Trump has announced he will not renew a crucial spending bill without a total repeal of Section 230 of the Communications Decency Act.  This gesture is receiving some bipartisan support and I now believe that he will succeed in his endeavor.  President-Elect Joe Biden has stated...




					kiwifarms.net
				




In short, such a repeal would affect smaller websites and communities such as this that don't have the financial backings or lawyer connections that tech giants like Facebook, Twitter would be able to afford liability.

The response to such a dealbreaker was polarizing to say the least. Basically, many here believe that repealing 230 isn't as bad as Null thinks "just to OWN THE LIBS" or because "IT'S TRUMP!"

Push came to shove as the likelihood became more possible to the extent to where A&N is now locked for an indefinite amount of time. 






						A&N and Happenings locked until I can figure out what I want to do with them.
					

Frederick lost 8chan because he was too accepting of people who took advantage of his space and generosity.  I see nothing but angry, belligerent retards who expect more than can be given and they expect it free of charge.  In return for tolerating and hosting this discourse at my own expense, I...




					kiwifarms.net
				




Apparently, this has happened prior because of political discussions affecting the reputation of this site and attracting undesirable sorts. 

I've been on this site for two years and can say that the decision to contain and isolate A&N from the rest of the site has merit and reason. A&N is one of the most popular forums on this website, but at what cost? News articles about current events quickly devolve turn into overt racism, anti Semitism, homophobia and narrow minded discourse where slight derivation from the popular consensus is buried or attacked. There's a reason why A&N was originally meant as a containment board and eventually required a T&H status to post.

I hear that right-leaning users flock to A&N and Kiwi Farms because of the freedom they have posting here about their political opinions and beliefs. Kiwi Farms allowed them to anonymously discuss and share their opinions without fear of deletion or ban. 

A community cannot survive without rules, regulation or cooperation. A community cannot grow without people. Freedom of speech isn't "free," you can say what you want but not without consequence. From what I've seen, I see why right-wing ideologies are looked down upon on. For all they complain about being silenced, censored, they sure aren't doing themselves any favors by sperging about race, weapons, nationalism and conspiracy. What average person wants to be surrounded by that day in, day out? The self awareness seems to be lost in translation, which proves the horseshoe theory of autistic politics.

The admin that runs this site is trying to tell you the drastic consequences if something gets repealed that is supposed to protect him and this community long term. But it is falling into deaf ears towards the community it's trying to help. It'll come to a point where we won't even have communities like this because we lack the maturity or rationale to step back and regulate ourselves.






Maybe we cannot handle the freedom of the Internet.


----------



## Fromtheblackdepths (Dec 4, 2020)

Or maybe pure A&H posters are just gigantic faggots.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Dec 4, 2020)

I mainly stay on the Election thread only because this is the only place that isn't going "shut up Biden won, and your crazy if you question the slightest thing". I fully understand if Null decides to just axe the whole thing, especially with recent events, though if he does decide to keep it around, have stricter moderation there so more situations of glowies bringing heat on the whole forum doesn't happen.


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 4, 2020)

> Maybe we cannot handle the freedom of the Internet.


I wasn't aware this was news at all.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Dec 4, 2020)

Fromtheblackdepths said:


> Or maybe pure A&H posters are just gigantic faggots.


>Complains about a change in their cultures from foreign invaders
>Invade KF and tell them to get over the change in culture. 
The irony.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 4, 2020)

Token Weeaboo said:


> >Complains about a change in their cultures from foreign invaders
> >Invade KF and tell them to get over the change in culture.
> The irony.


Like I said, when politics is involved, people project like an IMAX theatre.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 4, 2020)

Trump gonna try and repeal it. 
Kamala _Biden_ gonna try repeal it too.


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Dec 4, 2020)

The High Prophet of Truth said:


> I mainly stay on the Election thread only because this is the only place that isn't going "shut up Biden won, and your crazy if you question the slightest thing". I fully understand if Null decides to just axe the whole thing, especially with recent events, though if he does decide to keep it around, have stricter moderation there so more situations of glowies bringing heat on the whole forum doesn't happen.


There can't be any room for idiots nowadays if you're on the fringe in any way.  Whether its a genuine idiot, a loudmouth or a narc, you simply can't let people who make comments that into your community because its just begging to have the hammer brought down on you.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Dec 4, 2020)

I knew this was going to happen ages ago. Get really for Cable 2.0 : Electric Boogaloo.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Dec 4, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> There can't be any room for idiots nowadays if you're on the fringe in any way.  Whether its a genuine idiot, a loudmouth or a narc, you simply can't let people who make comments that into your community because its just begging to have the hammer brought down on you.


I've always lurked here and there on this forum, but only joined to talk about the election. It sucks that this place is getting flooded with all sorts of idiots due too everywhere else shunning any slightly right wing speech. Like I said, if Null decides to grant mercy, that place should be heavily moderated so another SIG situation doesn't happen.


----------



## make_it_so (Dec 4, 2020)

The High Prophet of Truth said:


> I mainly stay on the Election thread only because this is the only place that isn't going "shut up Biden won, and your crazy if you question the slightest thing". I fully understand if Null decides to just axe the whole thing, especially with recent events, though if he does decide to keep it around, have stricter moderation there so more situations of glowies bringing heat on the whole forum doesn't happen.


Agreed - it's kind of crazy that a website primarily dedicated to a fat autistic manchild who created a Sonic/Pokemon Donut Steel is one of the last refuges on the web to have free and open discussion about politics. 

I can certainly understand why @The Last Stand might have distaste for the kind of user generated content that shows up in A&N - hell, the past few days have had a few articles posted straight from Alt-Right websites of the kind that would usually be mocked in Community Watch threads, and I agree that seeing someone post "gee I wonder (((who))) could be behind this?" for the 1000th time is grating.  However, I think the fact is even stupid content such as that is what makes this site unique - there really is a full rainbow of opinions and personalities that you can find here, and they can relatively get along.  Maybe I'm a bit of an autistic free speech absolutist, but I think it's important to allow all people to have a voice or say what's on their mind, so long as it doesn't reach the levels of outright threats or calls for violence.

And of course, I guess it's that last part that's brought us to this point in the first place.


----------



## Niggernerd (Dec 4, 2020)

No u lol


----------



## KingCoelacanth (Dec 4, 2020)

The High Prophet of Truth said:


> I've always lurked here and there on this forum, but only joined to talk about the election. It sucks that this place is getting flooded with all sorts of idiots due too everywhere else shunning any slightly right wing speech. Like I said, if Null decides to grant mercy, that place should be heavily moderated so another SIG situation doesn't happen.


Null has mentioned a couple of times that he left A&N up solely because he saw discussion there that wouldn't be allowed on other sites.
I guess when sig got banned, people from there started flipping their shit because Null complied with the law (even Moot complied with the FBI multiple times), so now Null sees no reason to stick his neck out for them.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Dec 4, 2020)

Niggernerd said:


> No u lol


I take it back, axe it Null.


KingCoelacanth said:


> Null has mentioned a couple of times that he left A&N up solely because he saw discussion there that wouldn't be allowed on other sites.
> I guess when sig got banned, people from there started flipping their shit because Null complied with the law (even Moot complied with the FBI multiple times), so now Null sees no reason to stick his neck out for them.


It wouldn't be that bad, if all the censoring didn't bring a legion of normal conservatives mixed in with glowies and wignats itching to kill joggers and joos.


----------



## Gingervitis (Dec 4, 2020)

Maybe I'm not seeing the full picture, but would it be enforceable if you had to make a certain amount of posts outside A&H to gain access to it? Or at the very least donate to Null?


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Dec 4, 2020)

Gingervitis said:


> Maybe I'm not seeing the full picture, but would it be enforceable if you had to make a certain amount of posts outside A&H to gain access to it? Or at the very least donate to Null?


Subscribe to Null's OnlyFans to gain the right to call Obama the N-word on KiwiFarms.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 4, 2020)

Gingervitis said:


> Maybe I'm not seeing the full picture, but would it be enforceable if you had to make a certain amount of posts outside A&H to gain access to it? Or at the very least donate to Null?


Maybe there could be a trail period? For instance, the subforum could be locked for any new users to make comments. The lock after getting an account could maybe last 2-4 weeks. If you glow post once, you get a warning. Do it again, you get threadbanned, do it a third time, locked out of the subforum entirely.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Dec 4, 2020)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> Subscribe to Null's OnlyFans to gain the right to call Obama the N-word on KiwiFarms.


His slogan should be “The Moon is beautiful out tonight”.


----------



## Gingervitis (Dec 4, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> Maybe there could be a trail period? For instance, the subforum could be locked for any new users to make comments. The lock after getting an account could maybe last 2-4 weeks. If you glow post once, you get a warning. Do it again, you get threadbanned, do it a third time, locked out of the subforum entirely.


I guess, but then what's stopping someone from just waiting out their trial period and then posting about Civil War 2: Electric Boogaloo?


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 4, 2020)

Gingervitis said:


> I guess, but then what's stopping someone from just waiting out their trial period and then posting about Civil War 2: Electric Boogaloo?


If they do that and don’t stop after being warned, and it’s all on the same day, just permaban them and be done with it. The only way to prevent glow posts is stricter moderation and more rules being enforced.


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Dec 4, 2020)

Gingervitis said:


> I guess, but then what's stopping someone from just waiting out their trial period and then posting about Civil War 2: Electric Boogaloo?


Then you just ban them. You should honestly just ban them on their second attempt.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 4, 2020)

make_it_so said:


> I can certainly understand why @The Last Stand might have distaste for the kind of user generated content that shows up in A&N - hell, the past few days have had a few articles posted straight from Alt-Right websites of the kind that would usually be mocked in Community Watch threads, and I agree that seeing someone post "gee I wonder (((who))) could be behind this?" for the 1000th time is grating.


I actually like this community. Maybe not as a whole, but there are like minded, rational, diverse people on here that I wouldn't find anywhere else.

If you act accordingly and civil, you could learn a lot about somebody or something you may not even know about. Kiwi Farms was meant to laugh at those who don't know how to act on the Internet. 



make_it_so said:


> However, I think the fact is even stupid content such as that is what makes this site unique - there really is a full rainbow of opinions and personalities that you can find here, and they can relatively get along. Maybe I'm a bit of an autistic free speech absolutist, but I think it's important to allow all people to have a voice or say what's on their mind, so long as it doesn't reach the levels of outright threats or calls for violence.
> 
> And of course, I guess it's that last part that's brought us to that point in the first place.


This website is quite diverse for a controversial website. There are people here from around the world, left, right, LGBT, vice versa. You wouldn't know unless they tell you or you ask. That's an achievement in and of itself. 

Your point about free speech, I disagree with on principle. It would be impossible to have a free speech platform on the Internet. There has to be a line drawn somewhere.

The reason Gab failed as a "free speech platform" was because it ultimately turned into a hugbox for conservatives. And it had limits on what you could post. The Pittsburgh shooting linked to a Gab user posting "1488" anti-Semitic posts. He had a platform that allowed him to have such opinions and act out on them WITH violence. 

The Paradox of tolerance plays into that.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Dec 4, 2020)

> Maybe we cannot handle the freedom of the Internet.


Yeah, most people generally can't be responsible adults


----------



## Gingervitis (Dec 4, 2020)

Incidentally, and this is probably just me, but the exclusively political threads tend to be some of the weaker ones. Trump Derangement Syndrome, Trump Enslavement Syndrome, and Biden Derangement Syndrome come to mind (though I'll admit to liking the threads on Social Justice Warriors. SJW Art, and Ben Garrison)


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 4, 2020)

Gingervitis said:


> Incidentally, and this is probably just me, but the exclusively political threads tend to be some of the weaker ones. Trump Derangement Syndrome, Trump Enslavement Syndrome, and Biden Derangement Syndrome come to mind (though I'll admit to liking the threads on Social Justice Warriors. SJW Art, and Ben Garrison)


I like the SJW thread. You don’t have to be right wing to dislike SJWs. Plenty of independents and left wingers don’t like SJWs either. To me at least, the thread is pretty balanced since everyone of all political stripes really don’t like wokescolds and petty tyrants.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 4, 2020)

JambledUpWords said:


> If they do that and don’t stop after being warned, and it’s all on the same day, just permaban them and be done with it. The only way to prevent glow posts is stricter moderation and more rules being enforced.


This is where Facebook/Twitter/Instagram moderation fails at.

They are obviously biased with what gets enforced and why. 

Generally, moderation is supposed to be fair and situational. 

They have a TOS but there should be an asterisk next to it that says: *Unless you conform to our beliefs.


----------



## draggs (Dec 4, 2020)

> I'll keep this rant as short and sweet as I can.



liar

tldr

especially for such low effort prose


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Dec 4, 2020)

If anything, I think there’s much more to life than just sperging on A&H and Happenings. I’ve noticed that the Election Day Happening has brought out incidents of supposed pro-Trump and pro-Biden shills trying their hardest to not act like lolcows over an election that almost ended a month ago.


----------



## Gingervitis (Dec 4, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> This is where Facebook/Twitter/Instagram moderation fails at.
> 
> They are obviously biased with what gets enforced and why.
> 
> ...


Idk. If you go far enough, they can ban you. I lost a personal cow of mine (a tranny who took pictures of his ass and sperged about politics) because twitter banned him.


----------



## Bec (Dec 4, 2020)

From what i can gather people are angry over the fact that people who question the fundamental narrative have come to the site.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 4, 2020)

I suppose now would be the time to admit this.

I have an elementary understanding of politics. My political beliefs align with my moral compass. It is hard to have both intersect. 

I believe being here helped me understand the political landscape, even with the sheer divide made after Trump 2016. 

I genuinely try to mean well, but it doesn't always translate well in reality. Whether I'm perpetuating or naive, seeing both sides and the flaws ...


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 4, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> This is where Facebook/Twitter/Instagram moderation fails at.
> 
> They are obviously biased with what gets enforced and why.
> 
> ...


The main reason for this is money. I believe that some of those companies you mentioned have foreign ties, on top of being paid for by various political groups. Due to the investments, the moderation is uneven because the companies are then at the mercy of pleasing their investors or risking bankruptcy if they pull out. It’s very corrupt.


----------



## Rupert Bear (Dec 4, 2020)

> I see why right-wing ideologies are looked down upon on. For all they complain about being silenced, censored, they sure aren't doing themselves any favors by sperging about race, weapons, nationalism and conspiracy. What average person wants to be surrounded by that day in, day out? The self awareness seems to be lost in translation, which proves the horseshoe theory of autistic politics.


But lefty faggots in twitter can claim that all cishet white people are evil and talk about skinning their landlords alive?


----------



## The High Prophet of Truth (Dec 5, 2020)

Bec said:


> From what i can gather people are angry over the fact that people who question the fundamental narrative have come to the site.


To be fair, it brings a lot of heat on the whole forum to have a ton of people talking about politics that usually devolves into glowposting. Not to mention this is a site that's mainly about laughing at internet retards.


----------



## awoo (Dec 5, 2020)

I value the election thread because anywhere else you go on the sanitized big tech internet you'll get slapped for wrongthink for even being skeptical of the election. It's sad that the lolcow forum is the only place to have this discussion.


----------



## Bibendum (Dec 5, 2020)

I like A&H, despite the retarded replies posted there constantly. Yes, a lot of it is dumb and ugly, but more importantly, it's _free_. That said, I cannot believe how stupid many on the Right are being about the implications of 230 repeal -- "REPEAL 230 TO OWN THE LIBS" is truly peak retard. _Big Tech won't be gutted by repeal_, only small sites will be smothered out of existence. Worse, Big Tech will be effectively protected from competition, since disruptive startups won't have the resources to handle massive compliance costs. I wish they'd ask themselves, _*why would Biden be pushing repeal too if it were truly going to produce my desired outcome? *_This is a move toward bipartisan tyranny, not greater freedom. If repeal happens, Big Tech will become more censorious then ever before to avoid liability, and the little sites will simply cease operations. Trump is being duped by his beef with Twitter into fucking over his own cause, while his supporters ignorantly cheer it on. It really disappoints me to see a number of rightwingers here be so ungrateful for this last bastion of free internet that they'd gladly see it disappear if it meant Twitter had to hire a couple more lawyers. The joke's on them though, because repeal isn't going to bring down the sites they hate, but it will begin a crackdown on speech the likes of which we've never seen before.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 5, 2020)

Rupert Bear said:


> But lefty faggots in twitter can claim that all cishet white people are evil and talk about skinning their landlords alive?


Oh, I hate Twitter.

It's a toxic cesspool of unironic Communists, pedophiles, racists, celebrities, furries and male feminists. I always thought if the FBI wanted to investigate something, just make a Twitter account. You'd find questionable stuff there in minutes.

That's a fair chunk of their base. I'd say 70%. Or "influencers" with inflated follower counts of zoomers, millennials and attention fiends.

I didn't know 140 characters (or whatever) was enough to say some dumb shit.


----------



## awoo (Dec 5, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Or "influencers" with inflated follower counts of zoomers, millennials and attention fiends.


thots are ok if they have free fap material


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 5, 2020)

2020-12-03 - FBI inquiry into post threatening political violence
					

Yeah, just ask your father   must be why you're such a dick.  He wasnt that great by the way i mean come on, 2 minutes?




					kiwifarms.net
				




In case many of you are wondering about SIG.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Dec 5, 2020)

awoo said:


> thots are ok if they have free fap material


Indeed, so many sluts posting naked or nearly naked pictures on Twitter, it's amazing, teenage me would have had his mind blown.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Dec 5, 2020)

Orange man really was bad all alogn........


----------



## Longjack Attack (Dec 5, 2020)

awoo said:


> thots are ok if they have free fap material


_ENTERTAINETH NOT THE COOM, BROTHER! SHIELD YOURSELF WITH A COAT OF ARMOR FROM THE WICKED SHE-BEASTS OF THE BLUE BIRD. IT AIN'T A FUCKING GAME!!!!_


----------



## The Pink Panther (Dec 5, 2020)

As usual, the normie take is the shitty take.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 5, 2020)

Gingervitis said:


> Incidentally, and this is probably just me, but the exclusively political threads tend to be some of the weaker ones. Trump Derangement Syndrome, Trump Enslavement Syndrome, and Biden Derangement Syndrome come to mind (though I'll admit to liking the threads on Social Justice Warriors. SJW Art, and Ben Garrison)


When the Derangement threads cross, there's some mudslinging involved. Up until recently, they've agreed to keep in their respective circles. The main goal of both of them is exposing the salt that breeds from those political figures or fanbase.

The SJW thread is more generalized with content. At the end of the day, they all represent the original intent of Kiwi Farms: finding cows online and laughing at them while documenting their behavior.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Dec 5, 2020)

> I've been on this site for two years and can say that the decision to contain and isolate A&N from the rest of the site has merit and reason. A&N is one of the most popular forums on this website, but at what cost? News articles about current events quickly devolve turn into overt racism, anti Semitism, homophobia and narrow minded discourse where slight derivation from the popular consensus is buried or attacked. There's a reason why A&N was originally meant as a containment board and eventually required a T&H status to post.



Well, yeah, with one little correction - like anywhere else here. If I'm gonna go to the thread about that fuckhead, who's thrown away his girlfriend out in a cold, and say that "guys, why do say that russians are all like that? Every country has degenerates." or try to argue that US IRL streamers are the same inbreds and lowlives, people are just gonna pile up on me for the wrong opinion on the matter. Same goes for China sperging, which is as embarrassing as RussiaGate or "serious" discussion about Jews running everything.

Fuck, I remember in a thread about Cosmo there is a message "trannies are mentally ill". What's the big deal you might ask? Well, it was written by Null and this alone is enough to get shit fucked if 230 is repealed. 

So no, A&N deletion won't solve anything, because it is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 5, 2020)

Shutting down the site if keeping it up is legally and financially untenable is one thing, that's understandable. This latest drama, on the other hand, is pure cuckoldry, plain and simple. Null can cope and equivocate and seethe all he wants but he's patently full of shit. The site may still be up for now but it might as well already be dead.


----------



## Unassuming Local Guy (Dec 5, 2020)

I find it funny, for lack of a better word, that the 99% of this site that spends most of their time here doxing mentally ill people and talking about how much they hate them and wish harm upon them starts clutching their pearls and gasping when the other 1% says the word nigger. 

Maybe there wouldn't be so much pushback to the no politics rule if it wasn't being championed by a bunch of high school bullies who are doing an extremely bad job trying to convince us that they're actually paragons of virtue just trying to protect our precious children.

It's not even the partisan "stop allowing them to hate us back" demagoguery that's the worst part.  It's the open air hypocrisy and the complete lack of shame.


----------



## awoo (Dec 5, 2020)

Stuck in Corners said:


> _ENTERTAINETH NOT THE COOM, BROTHER! SHIELD YOURSELF WITH A COAT OF ARMOR FROM THE WICKED SHE-BEASTS OF THE BLUE BIRD. IT AIN'T A FUCKING GAME!!!!_



aaah i'm cooming

sorry you were saying


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Dec 5, 2020)

ScamL Likely said:


> Shutting down the site if keeping it up is legally and financially untenable is one thing, that's understandable. This latest drama, on the other hand, is pure cuckoldry, plain and simple. Null can cope and equivocate and seethe all he wants but he's patently full of shit. The site may still be up for now but it might as well already be dead.


I'm not gonna go into gay shit like "oh, I know what Null feels", but I had somewhat similar experience of running a community on a much smaller scale, but for free. Tried my best to keep it running, but after couple of years I realized, that barely anyone understands that, and then asked myself "am I even enjoying this?" and called it quits. However, what I find distasteful has been said way earlier - in his "I'm getting too old for this" essay he said something like "I wish Trump would repeal Section 230, so I could say "well, I did all I could" and shut everything down". That's basically "I want to throw this shit away, but lack the courage to do so" and he also admitted, that he's barely having any fun here, so this place is on a deathwatch regardless of what's gonna happen to Section 230.



Unassuming Local Guy said:


> I find it funny, for lack of a better word, that the 99% of this site that spends most of their time here doxing mentally ill people and talking about how much they hate them and wish harm upon them starts clutching their pearls and gasping when the other 1% says the word nigger.


Well, not exactly, openly hating on cows has never been tolerable here, term "a-loging" was named after a sped, who wished all sorts of stuff on Chris and unironically called him worse than Saddam. Otherwise, I agree, especially if you take into consideration, that Null himself said "you should say the word "nigger" every day, because one day you won't be able to".


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 5, 2020)

JuanButNotForgotten said:


> I'm not gonna go into gay shit like "oh, I know what Null feels", but I had somewhat similar experience of running a community on a much smaller scale, but for free. Tried my best to keep it running, but after couple of years I realized, that barely anyone understands that, and then asked myself "am I even enjoying this?" and called it quits. However, what I find distasteful has been said way earlier - in his "I'm getting too old for this" essay he said something like "I wish Trump would repeal Section 230, so I could say "well, I did all I could" and shut everything down". That's basically "I want to throw this shit away, but lack the courage to do so" and he also admitted, that he's barely having any fun here, so this place is on a deathwatch regardless of what's gonna happen to Section 230.


I know, I've seen his previous sadposts on the subject over the course of the past year. That's exactly what I'm talking about. He can only keep saying the same thing so many times before it stops being something anyone can even vaguely sympathize with and just comes off as deliberately whiny faggotry and indecision. I'd respect him more if he just shut the whole site down today instead of taking the half-measure of locking a couple of "problematic" boards and deferring the decision of what to do till later. The fact that he still relates to cuckwheels to this day after the guy has repeatedly and loudly tried to throw him under the bus for years just goes to show how utterly hopeless he is on a fundamental level too. Cuckwheels spent years stabbing Null in the back in various ways and Null still thinks of him as an authority figure of some sort as evidenced by his post about locking happenings/a&n today. It's just fucking pathetic.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Dec 5, 2020)

ScamL Likely said:


> Cuckwheels spent years stabbing Null in the back in various ways


Hm, I didn't know about that. What did he do?


----------



## awoo (Dec 5, 2020)

I found this by searching on google from the cripple's perspective https://archive.fo/XE2o2


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Dec 5, 2020)

I personally think you're all fags, especially @Null. I'll be happy when this site finally gets shut down.

P.S. Fuck niggers, fuck trannies, fuck jannies, fuck glowies, fuck spics, fuck jews, fuck chinks, fuck arabs, fuck huwhites, fuck christcucks, fuck atheists, fuck pagans, fuck amerimutts, fuck vodkaniggers, fuck europoors, fuck guatemalans, fuck japs, and fuck you.


----------



## DamageJoy (Dec 5, 2020)

(Disclaimer: my acc is new, but used the site in the past and lurked for quite a while.)

A problem with political stuff, especially the extremes is that they push the boundaries only to reach the ban point. 
I remember when gab.ai was new-ish people just posted dumb crap they wouldn't have published normally just to get their stuff deleted so they could cry about being censored, when in reality they just put the site itself at risk due to retarded fedposting.

Sometimes people just lack the social skills to know that openly advocating for murder or other actually illegal things is like a bad idea.
And the "it's just a joke bro" excuse doesn't work, haven't been working for close to a decade now so like try to adapt and be glad you can at least be divergent from the mainstream without instantly being banned.

When I started lurking this forum early this decade it certainly had a different culture. I think the problem with cringe culture sites that ultimately too many posts about weird feminists and troons just turned them into "let's rage at the "left"" kind of sites. It certainly happened to many cringe focused comedy pages. I miss the times where weird furries and bronies were the main deal, not random Tweets.



Gingervitis said:


> I guess, but then what's stopping someone from just waiting out their trial period and then posting about Civil War 2: Electric Boogaloo?


It certainly would help filter the low impulse control people somewhat. Also sock puppets etc that could arise from such a drama intensive subject.


----------



## Slimy Time (Dec 5, 2020)

KingCoelacanth said:


> Null has mentioned a couple of times that he left A&N up solely because he saw discussion there that wouldn't be allowed on other sites.
> I guess when sig got banned, people from there started flipping their shit because Null complied with the law (even Moot complied with the FBI multiple times), so now Null sees no reason to stick his neck out for them.


It lines up with recent s230 worries and probably lawsuit issues as well. These spergs are telling him to take the hit because Facebook and Twitter will be hit as well, completely forgetting they have an army of lawyers where the ordinary man does not. They don't have his interest at heart and are biting the hand that feeds them, so he's decided to take their A&N away from them. That's also not counting the nonsense with sig.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Dec 5, 2020)

I had initially thought the s230 repeal wouldn't be that big of a deal, but they more I read into it, the more I realised that it is a big problem. It needs some sort of reform, but it's a magical piece of legislation that actually did most of what it was intended to do and mostly protects places like this fom disappearing.

Sorry, @Null, you deserve better than this


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Dec 5, 2020)

awoo said:


> I found this by searching on google from the cripple's perspective https://archive.fo/XE2o2


So during the failed migration of 8chan, all the IPs of the userbase were leaked... History repeats itself.


----------



## martin123 (Dec 5, 2020)

Frankly, KF can't die soon enough.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 5, 2020)

Why do autistic people periodically scream about doomsday internet shutdowns?
Because they fear being dragged away from their dopemine-drenched non-life.

If 90% of the shit on the web was shut down, it would probably help humanity.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 5, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> (Disclaimer: my acc is new, but used the site in the past and lurked for quite a while.)
> 
> A problem with political stuff, especially the extremes is that they push the boundaries only to reach the ban point.
> I remember when gab.ai was new-ish people just posted dumb crap they wouldn't have published normally just to get their stuff deleted so they could cry about being censored, when in reality they just put the site itself at risk due to retarded fedposting.
> ...


They basically want a response, then a safe space to where they can retreat and do it all over again.


----------



## DamageJoy (Dec 5, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> They basically want a response, then a safe space to where they can retreat and do it all over again.


Kinda, of course there is always a performative aspect for social media interaction. People do this "being offensive, for offensiveness sake" thing due to having an audience. In a way it is like the kid in school who acted dumb to get attention. He would get into trouble for things he either doesn't really mean or could back up.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 5, 2020)

DamageJoy said:


> Kinda, of course there is always a performative aspect for social media interaction. People do this "being offensive, for offensiveness sake" thing due to having an audience. In a way it is like the kid in school who acted dumb to get attention. He would get into trouble for things he either doesn't really mean or could back up.


They're going to get attention, just not the kind they would want. 

It's immature. Just let stuff happen. The term "try hard" exists for a reason.


----------



## DeadFish (Dec 5, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> Apparently, this has happened prior because of political discussions affecting the reputation of this site and attracting undesirable sorts.
> 
> I've been on this site for two years and can say that the decision to contain and isolate A&N from the rest of the site has merit and reason. A&N is one of the most popular forums on this website, but at what cost? News articles about current events quickly devolve turn into overt racism, anti Semitism, homophobia and narrow minded discourse where slight derivation from the popular consensus is buried or attacked. There's a reason why A&N was originally meant as a containment board and eventually required a T&H status to post.
> 
> ...


Racism has become a code word for "a rich white democrat cant have their way".

Biden was a pro segregationist and Harris literally enslave young black men for profit via the legal system.

The reason a&h has been a shi t fest is because American politics has become a shi t fest.

When this website began Chris was the lol cow. Now the entire nation has become a lol cow.
Of course you are going get detractors.

The key to stop people shitting up the place is make politics boring again.

To achieve that something needs to be done about the out of control managerial class.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 5, 2020)

DeadFish said:


> The key to stop people shitting up the place is make politics boring again.


That's going to be impossible for a while. Between the riots and Coronavirus and the attention Trump and Obama have got, if politics go back to "boring", nothing will get done. Not the riots, immigration, nothing.


----------



## DeadFish (Dec 5, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> That's going to be impossible for a while. Between the riots and Coronavirus and the attention Trump and Obama have got, if politics go back to "boring", nothing will get done. Not the riots, immigration, nothing.


Correction. Things are only boring when things are working properly.

The holocaust wasnt boring. Pol Pot wasnt boring. The great depression wasnt boring.

When things are breaking down is when they get interesting and in a bad way.

Right now the republic is breaking down.

So yeah you will see a rise in extremism because of it.

Unfortunately the very society (the American republic) that kept black americans around is going bye bye and promises to get replaced by something more murderous.

Its not just the right you need to worry about. We seen in the riot thread white people on the left burning down small black business owners shops to demonstrate against white privilege.

No matter who wins you lose.


----------



## Tathagata (Dec 5, 2020)

If KF shuts down, it'll be a real shame. It's easy to lose sight of the larger picture, but if KF goes then there truly will be almost no large and active places on the internet where people can just speak freely without worry of the thought police forcing every user to praise trannies and hail black criminals. Reddit's been entirely corrupted and turned into an international psy op, disinfo, and propaganda distributer. Most of the chans are a shadow of what they once were. What place would be left for true exposure to opposing viewpoints? 

As exceptional as KF can be, I think it provides a critical service to humanity at large (yes, I felt gay writing that) and losing that would be horrendous. I truly believe Null has done more to foster free and open discourse than any other individual or institution in the west. I've been a student at multiple of the most prestigious institutions in the world, and I'm not lying when I say that none of them match up to KF.

America doesn't need to repeal S230. It needs to use anti-trust to raze Alphabet, Twitter, Facebook, etc. and salt their ruins worse than the Romans did to Carthage. But our government is so corrupt that that will never happen. Fuck this gay earth.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Dec 6, 2020)

United we kiwis stand, divided we surely hang.


----------



## Empty (Dec 6, 2020)

Rupert Bear said:


> But lefty faggots in twitter can claim that all cishet white people are evil and talk about skinning their landlords alive


Not the first time when the society dictates what is right, and what is wrong, and that is probably a sole reason why one side gets away with their bullshit and another one should to shut up. At the same time, I'm kinda glad that unlike woke deviants on Twitter, most KF users keep their sanity and can recognize the difference between expressing constructive criticism and outright hatred. The best thing that we can do right now is to exploit our patience and mock feminists, LGBT and black nationalists for being brainless, aggressive slaves to their shitty ideologies.


DeadFish said:


> When this website began Chris was the lol cow. Now the entire nation has become a lol cow.


When this website began, the entire nation already was a lol cow, we just didn't notice that before GamerGate of 2014 and especially the elections of 2016 when the social media became a war zone for online activists. In 2020, the war has spread to the streets in a much bigger scale than 4 years ago.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 6, 2020)

Empty said:


> At the same time, I'm kinda glad that unlike woke deviants on Twitter, most KF users keep their sanity and can recognize the difference between expressing constructive criticism and outright hatred.


I think what contributes to that is here, you're discouraged of revealing your personal life on here. Notice when you sign up, the site highly recommends you use a burner email, pick a name that is exclusive on this forum, and don't start shit. 

You're just words on a screen.


----------



## Empty (Dec 6, 2020)

The Last Stand said:


> I think what contributes to that is here, you're discouraged of revealing your personal life on here. Notice when you sign up, the site highly recommends you use a burner email, pick a name that is exclusive on this forum, and don't start shit.


Well, as I said earlier:



Empty said:


> the society dictates what is right, and what is wrong, and that is probably a sole reason why one side gets away with their bullshit and another one should to shut up


Or, as one very unpopular clown said:


			https://youtu.be/WbliHNs4q14?t=59
		


These rules exist not because Null wants us to be silent and left-wing liberal activists to get away with any shit on tne Internet, but because he doesn't want us to get busted by the government or people who go after us because of what we say. It's quite hard to openly express your honest non-partisan opinion when your chances of being destroyed by the government *and* your own people here is many times higher than that in Stalinist Soviet Union.


----------



## Jan Ciągwa (Dec 21, 2020)

OP is a faggot


----------



## jimsterlingspronoun (Dec 22, 2020)

kuniqsX said:


> OP is a faggot



isnt that a touch homophobic?


----------



## Jan Ciągwa (Dec 22, 2020)

jimsterlingspronoun said:


> isnt that a touch homophobic?


Offtopic but...

The reason why you call it _homophobic_ instead of _insensitive_ is that homosexuality was in the DSM half a century ago. Psychotherapists (i.e. cons) of that time loved to win arguments by accusing their enemies of homosexual tendencies. Once homosexuals got rich and influential enough they forced the medical world to stop labelling homosexuality as a mental disorder. Soon people realized they could employ the same tactic (attacking the person instead of argument by implying the other side has something wrong with their heads and thus is mentally ill and lacks credibility) to shut down any argument by saying you're _irrationally afraid of homosexuality_.

Believe me, sooner or later toxic masculinity will appear in the DSM and gender dysphoria will dissapear from it faster than light.

If I don't like to eat shit then it doesn't necessarily mean I'm _irrationally afraid of shit_. You can catch a parasite this way or something, y'know?

I liked the old school homos who were able to laugh at themselves and were virtually impossible to offend.


----------



## Violent Ken Apologist (Dec 22, 2020)

Curt Sibling said:


> Why do autistic people periodically scream about doomsday internet shutdowns?
> Because they fear being dragged away from their dopemine-drenched non-life.
> 
> If 90% of the shit on the web was shut down, it would probably help humanity.


yeah this isn't fun anymore

it's just ruining good people's lives


----------



## gobbogobb (Dec 22, 2020)

anyone seriously discussing their great ideas to make this world better politically or why their preference in melanin content is the correct one on kiwi farms dot net is a dumb faggot and needs to be beaten by their parents after they lose roblox privileges for a month.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Dec 22, 2020)

A&N and Happenings is so toxic I am pretty sure most of the posters are troons.


----------



## Wraith (Dec 24, 2020)

Do I have to solve everything around here? the problem is financing and branding. Without losing one iota of what everyone is in this place, with a little branding change and financing everything gets better.
Here's my proposal:
Kiwi Farms Chicken.
Just imagine, little bags of chicken nuggets (not kiwi birds, you kaggots,) in green bags with Null's face on the front, selling them over the internet to the hood.
Suck the money out of certain neighborhoods for the benefit of mankind all around.
We can have side dishes and sauces based off of various beloved Kiwis. (I vote for a red tinged honey mustard sauce. My adorable red eyes will be on the package. "I might be spicy, but this honey mustard sauce isn't." White people will eat it up.)
For Halloween you can have the @CatParty platter! A random mix of chicken pieces with a random mix of sauces. What kind of horrible abominations will you get in the mail?
If some grocery stores can do this, I feel this is an appropriate plan.
Then we can make little commercials for the urban market with rap music and smooth talking guys telling you to try KFC's malt liquor.
I know what I'm talking about!


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Jan 18, 2022)

DeadFish said:


> Correction. Things are only boring when things are working properly.
> 
> The holocaust wasnt boring. Pol Pot wasnt boring. The great depression wasnt boring.
> 
> ...


Chinese Curse:
May you Live in Interesting Times.

ironic on so many levels


----------



## TheTrumanShow (Jan 18, 2022)

DamageJoy said:


> (Disclaimer: my acc is new, but used the site in the past and lurked for quite a while.)
> 
> A problem with political stuff, especially the extremes is that they push the boundaries only to reach the ban point.
> I remember when gab.ai was new-ish people just posted dumb crap they wouldn't have published normally just to get their stuff deleted so they could cry about being censored, when in reality they just put the site itself at risk due to retarded fedposting.
> ...


and @The Last Stand

Do you two think that advocating for murder is something exclusive for social autists and that the Internet gave it a place?
Just from my memory I recall seeing news articles calling for the lynching of blacks or for the killing of reds.  Underground anarchist gazettes urging the bombing of tsars and kings, emperors corresponding to emperors to "wipe out" this or that people for the sake of one or an other race, generals reporting to their leaders that a genocide is necessary for the restoration of order.


And that's not even going in on discussions among friends in private about this or that politician that get heated and antagonistic.
 Even during this Covid pandemic, as "norms" switch from one population group to an other people latch on and write, publicly on twitter or their facebooks that "they deserved to die" or even that they "hope they die."
Wasn't there a doctor or a nurse who took a selfie of someone with a tube down their throat with the caption "they sure wish they had take the vaccine" or something akin to this?  Now I'm sure that sparked outrage but not nearly as much as it would if the target was someone else, just like when some black history professor says she wishes the death of whites she doesn't lose her job. Or that Jewish professor  who wrote that "abolishing the white race was a desirable thing" and still kept his Harvard position.


This place and places like it serve an other purpose in this sense that might be closer to what you describe.
That is the calling for the death of people who it is not acceptable or desirable to currently single out. 

Or in other words, it's a sort of hub of  dissident views. And hubs of dissident views were always suppressed and will continue to be suppressed. They are also always full of people that in one way or an other do not fit in or do not want to fit in the present social order.


People chase dopamine highs all the time, normies do it on Facebook with their cats, but also with their "orange bad man" memes.  Its part of what makes social media so addictive.


----------

